

Typeform launches form building API called Typeform I/O - sndyrgrs
http://typeform.io/landing/

======
diggan
Thanks for posting this on HN! I'm a Developer Evangelist at Typeform and one
of two people responsible for building this API. This is a very early version
of the API so it will contain bugs and some inconsistency. But if you find
anything you don't understand, write here and we'll answer as best as we can.

